# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Has any one Built a fibreglass pool from scratch?

## farm

I'm interested in finding out how to build a fibreglass pool. My husband is putting the walls up at present. They are of besser blocks. Then he is going to put down the concrete floor with mesh and so on so it is strong. Now we were thinking of getting a liner for the pool but I thought that once the the blocks are up we could paint it with a fibreglassing mixture. Has anyone ever done this and are we on the right track? Or are we completely bonkers? :Confused:

----------


## China

It is posiible,but it is a big involved and messy job, it it not as simple as "paint it with a fibreglassing mixture"I suggest you look into how fibreglass is made an you will see what I mean, I helped my boss make a clinker style speed boat hull 20 years ago, it would be a big commitment.

----------


## cherub65

I think base should go down first with thickened footings were walls are located (with reinforcing bars tied in for walls) 
Otherwise the joint created between wall then floor will be a nightmare
before even contemplating a finnish i'd get some structural advice

----------


## Pulpo

One day I intend to build my own pool. 
Similar in "some" ways to yours. 
Could you fibre glass the inside of the pool, absolutely. 
Would I, hmm highly unlikely. 
The cost I would imagine be considerable. 
But I have only done very small stuff with fibre glass. 
I may even do a very small water tank using this method but need to do more research. 
I too would lay the base before the walls. 
I too would have someone give some structural advice. 
I imagine this has not gone through council. 
Maybe look at some other solutions to line the pool so its water proof. 
Some are painted on but fibre glass is not one. 
Although some bathroom products for water proofing do have fibreglass through them, they are NOT recommended for swimming pools. 
Good luck 
And enjoy the pool when its completed. 
Cheers 
Pulpo

----------


## farm

Thank you everyone. All very sound advice. 
Yes we have gone through council and we are using reinforcing rods and concrete through the blocks. However, I think we will stick to our original plan and have a liner put in the pool.
Thank again.
Farm

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you use a liner (which I would strongly recommend) then there'll be no need for a solid concrete base......use a dry compacted sand and cement mixture instead.  This will provide better support for the liner and reduce the risk of pinch punctures and abrasion - and it is recommended by most of the water tank liner manufacturers like Pioneer and Rhino. 
Heaps cheaper, too.

----------


## Dan574

I have thought about building my own and to be honest a straight sided pool would not be that hard.  Using ICF blocks would ideal,  Zego even have PDF plans out of a pool that was used using their blocks  (email me if you want a copy or get them off their website). 
Go for it. 
Just make sure that you add some pictures of the progress. 
Have you considered any type of spray/brush on coating that will waterproof it and then tiles or pebblecrete.

----------


## brissyboy

Hi All
if using a liner you would still may as well have a concrete base otherwise you would need massive footings to support the walls. The waslls and base should all be poured together so that they form one piece. You don't need to use a liner you can just use a paint on pool paint that will seal it all up.
Have a look at http://www.adbrimasonry.com.au/lib/p...ure/mf1113.pdf it will fill you in

----------

